# Wade's Work



## rrawhide (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, I took a look at the website of New England Stair Co (all 100 of them) and found out what Wade does in his spare time. In my estimation, Photo #77 0r #78 must go to Wade's Cellar. Very impressive and now we know the rest of the story!!!! 
Yeah Wade





<STRIKE></STRIKE>


----------



## moto-girl (Jan 28, 2009)

Ahh, and what a cellar it must be!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 28, 2009)

I havent even looked at our site in a long time as they have been
redoing it for a few months now. That is a straight colonial stair
there and I dont really work on those too much, my work is mostly in
the curved department with the wreathed rails and stairs. They never seem to get any of the really extravagant stairs we build on photo and on the website. These are more a few of the stairs I do and rails that I hand route with a BIG ROUTER.


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Jan 28, 2009)

You guys do impressive work there!


----------



## Tom (Jan 28, 2009)

Just think how much $$ it is for the first pix (going to Wades Wine Cellar).


----------



## whino-wino (Jan 28, 2009)

Is that an alarm system at the bottom of the stairs for the cellar door?


----------



## SB Ranch (Jan 28, 2009)

Having such talent is truly a gift! I do allot of projects and it works but my work does not resemble anything with skill involved. I stained an oak door and had to hire a pro to strip and refinish, wood working is not my area...

Would like to see some other projects of yours. I remember your wine racks also very nice!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 29, 2009)

Will post a picture tomorrow night of a winder stair that Im almost done building, it will be a shop picture and not a finished in house picture but its a pretty intricate stair with all the angles instead of radial work. It also has newel pockets built in so you just slide your post in to the right height of your rail and lock it in, this pocket has to be routed just like a stair stringer and is pretty tricky but these are the jobs that I love and others hate because one wrong route and you are screwed. I rarely make a mistake in woodworking, all my mistakes are financial!


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Jan 29, 2009)

Bet you do more than "measure twice" when you cut!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 29, 2009)

depends on what Im cutting but yes most of the time when I have lots of time invested in a certain part you bet I do.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 29, 2009)

Beautiful work Wade....You should be very proud to be a part of that....

It's more a work of art than construction.

Will be admired for many years by many people.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 29, 2009)

It is amazing how something so basically functional....going from point A to point B......can be so exquisite and beautiful and admired.


Must be a rewarding profession, Wade.


Ramona


----------



## Wade E (Jan 29, 2009)

Only on Fridays when I get paid!


----------



## rrawhide (Jan 30, 2009)

WOW 


Did I get something started, or what, Wade? Seems like folks will be asking you to do a lot of work on the side!!!! hummmmm!!! Your list will start growing now, I'm sure. Wonder if you will work for wine????What do yo mean by BIG ROUTER? What hp and what bits? Table or freehand? 


How many bottles, carboys, barrels or tanks of wine will it take to get you to come to sunny Cal for a vacation?????????????????????????


rrawhide


----------



## Wade E (Jan 30, 2009)

3 1/4 hp router freehand, company never invested in a rail routing machine and they can be crappy as if you get a grainy pc of wood they eat up that pc bad as there really is no way to start and stop one of these once they are set up and running like someone free handing a rail can stop and run the area backwards so that it doesnt chip out. Very big router bits with many different size bearings to step the cuttings down. I wish i could take that kind of a vacation. Sorry, I didnt remember my camera this morning to take the picture but that stair is still sitting in my area till Monday morn as the contracter didnt want it yet as they fell behing on construction this week due to weather so Ill get the pic Monday morn.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 30, 2009)

that is a real huge talent Wade


----------



## Waldo (Jan 31, 2009)

rgecaprock said:


> It is amazing how something so basically functional....going from point A to point B......can be so exquisite and beautiful and admired.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scotty (Jan 31, 2009)

I was just going to give a big wow to Wade's work because I cant draw a straight line but I read your post first Waldo.

Now I'm just stunned


----------



## whino-wino (Jan 31, 2009)

Waldo said:


> Same thing I say every time I look in the mirror Ramona




I've been sick in bed with strep throat the past two days. I read this and laughed so hard I almost suffocated.


----------



## hannabarn (Feb 1, 2009)

Measure twice, Cut once!! I cut it off twice and it is still too short!!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 1, 2009)

Waldo said:


> rgecaprock said:
> 
> 
> > It is amazing how something so basically functional....going from point A to point B......can be so exquisite and beautiful and admired.
> ...


----------



## Wade E (Feb 1, 2009)

He is quite the handsome devil isnt he, especially when hes all done up in that red outfit!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 3, 2009)

Here is a slight radius stair rail and a 20' balcony rail which I almost finished both today and even with a dust mask on I probably breathed in more dust then all of you breathe in in a year! 












































That pile of dust there is approx. 6' in circumference and 9" deep. It filled 2 55 gallon drums!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice job Wade. It is hard to run a router on something like that with a vac attached, so the operator needs to suck it all in! Even the masks and respirators plug up! I wan to see the finished product! Still waiting for that other picture you promised us or did I miss it somewhere!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 3, 2009)

My batteries ran out on my camera so I took a pic with my phone and am trying to touch up the pic in photoshop as the phone camera



s! should be in later. Let me tell you that router bit in the first pic is huge and makes even that huge router scream and really eats up an old router. I blew up 1 router today as the router started screaming then went up in smoke with the owners son(production manager) standing right by me and scared the hell out of him, wish he had been the 1 holding that router at that time as I thought the thing was going to throw the bit it was vibrating so bad, i couldnt find the shut off fast enough and clean out my drawers.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 3, 2009)

I got my camera with a docking station that charges the batteries while in it. I leave the camera in it and when I need pictures just grab it and go. It is good for a hundred pictures or so. When you are done, you pop it in the docking station to download the pictures. Just leave it there until the next use. You always have a full charge. 


That must have been something having a router go up like that in your hands. Glad it didn't grab on you.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 3, 2009)

This was the best I could do with photoshop and my crappy phone, you should have seen it before I touched it up, its hard to believe that I cold make it this good as it was like pitch black. Rich, it isnt the first tim e Ive had this happen as all the routers we have are all old, good thing is about himbeing right there was that he was very scared and asked what the heck that was and I told him thats why we ask for new tools as the old ones are shot. He said we'll be getting 3 new routers in the next few days!!! 




This stair takes anoter corner at the top but only 2 pie treads up there and if I walked back any farther you wouldnt be able to see much wuth that camera.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice furniture building there Wade. Art in disguise as stairs!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 3, 2009)

Very strange framing design but will look cool in a house.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 5, 2009)

How's the rail coming? Did you get it finished up yet? Something like that must be a bear to give a final anding on. Do you have to do that detail work or is somebody else the finish person? Make sure to get us a picture of the final product!


----------



## rrussell (Feb 5, 2009)

wade, are you going to use that sawdust to oak your wine with?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 6, 2009)

That rail was finished the next day as most of it was done on those 2 rails the first day. I have to do all the sanding on the rails myself and its the worst part of the job!!!!!!!! As long as you do a good job routing though there isnt a lot to sand and it will get sanded again when installation gets done as they have to attach fittings and drill the bottom of it for balusters. Sorry, no more pics of it but it wouldnt look much different as Im not a very good photographer and barely know how to use the camera.


----------

